# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Không sleep được trong win 7 ?

## huyettulam

mình dùng win 7, khi mình chọn chế độ hibernate hoặc sleep thì máy tính có tắt, nhưng chỉ vài giây sau là nó tự bật lại ????
có ai biết cách khắc phục thì chỉ mình với.
cám ơn nhiều !

----------

